# Any Ameraucana breeders?



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

So I have *finally* chosen a breed to add to my small flock. An Ameraucana. I have looked at many hatcheries and they had started pullets but they are Easter Eggers and for show those won't cut it! I was wondering if anyone knows a good breeder in Illinois. I would like a wheaten or blue wheaten color. Can someone help me?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here are examples of wheaten and blue wheaten.


----------

